# Juvenile Common lizards



## ForeverHams

saw 8/9 of these down at my favourite reptile spot today, they are literally 3/4 cm's long. Fascinating to watch them, first few attempts i tried to slowly edge towards them slowly but found they scurried off so i decided to just sit in position watch the spot they went down and wait.. here are the results.

Visit my Flickr: AlexEames' Photostream to see some of my other images



































Hope you enjoyed the pictures

Alex


----------



## connor 1213

aawww they are pretty cute.....wouldnt mind one as a pet


----------



## laurencea

nice ones... i saw my first baby of the year on sunday... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/554219-its-time-year.html


----------



## fatbloke

nice 1 man never see much round here


----------



## dawnjthomp

Aw Last two weeks keep finding them outside front garden with no tails and wounds tryed to help but they die 2 days later, only thing i can think of is next door cat keep catchin them B******, iv kept them before as pets when theyve had no tail and released again once it grew back just to give it a chance


----------



## Hamish198

I do really like these, I kept one for a little while as well, fed it small crickets which it ate readily. I do thinks it's illegal to keep them though-correct me if I'm wrong ??? And really enjoying these pics, Well done :notworthy:
Hamish.


----------



## Matt Harris

Hamish198 said:


> I do really like these, I kept one for a little while as well, fed it small crickets which it ate readily. I do thinks it's illegal to keep them though-correct me if I'm wrong ??? And really enjoying these pics, Well done :notworthy:
> Hamish.


It's not illegal, and they do well in captivity, but it's better just to watch them in the wild really.


----------



## Hamish198

I thought that they were protected as they were quite rare ?
Hamish.


----------



## Immumedex

*Back off Your home based business opportunity A Boost*

A spicy turn in the about based business universe straighten out things being what they are is the forming of tactical alliances. Key alliances between home based business owners are roughly not between competing home based business reviews but between businesses that put up compare favourably with products and services. The vital alliances can be either short provisions or crave interval, depending on the prerequisite and require as a replacement for it to continue.
home based business


----------



## Thrasops

ForeverHams said:


> saw 8/9 of these down at my favourite reptile spot today, they are literally 3/4 cm's long. Fascinating to watch them, first few attempts i tried to slowly edge towards them slowly but found they scurried off so i decided to just sit in position watch the spot they went down and wait.. here are the results.
> 
> Visit my Flickr: AlexEames' Photostream to see some of my other images
> 
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the pictures
> 
> Alex


Very nice piccies there, thanks for sharing! You've captured the colours and "iridescence" perfectly!



Immumedex said:


> A spicy turn in the about based business universe straighten out things being what they are is the forming of tactical alliances. Key alliances between home based business owners are roughly not between competing home based business reviews but between businesses that put up compare favourably with products and services. The vital alliances can be either short provisions or crave interval, depending on the prerequisite and require as a replacement for it to continue.
> home based business


We are the Borg... resistance is futile... :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit

Hamish198 said:


> I thought that they were protected as they were quite rare ?
> Hamish.


Nope you can remove them from the wild, however you can hot sell, deal or trade in UK WC wild life. The only species of native herp that you cananot touch move etc are the great crested newt, and the slow worm. 

Jay


----------



## Matt Harris

Spikebrit said:


> Nope you can remove them from the wild, however you can hot sell, deal or trade in UK WC wild life. The only species of native herp that you cananot touch move etc are the great crested newt, and the slow worm.
> 
> Jay


Slow-worms have the same protection as common lizards; as you say correctly, there's no law against catching / keeping these things but it's an offence to trade or intentionally kill / injure.

The other native herps which have the same protection as great crested newts are natterjack toads, sand lizards and smooth snakes. Off the top of my head I can't remember what the level of protection for the pool frog is.


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Fantastic photos, I love seeing our local herps in the wild :2thumb:

As to keeping them in captivity, why would anyone want too when you can quite easily see them in their natural enviroment. We have plenty of choice of species available to buy which have been captive bred or which already available through the pet trade


----------



## dragonbreeder

See I thought the images I got were good but they are put to shame by those. Crackers!


----------

